# Death Adder bite on Sydney woman



## tickerbox (Mar 26, 2013)

I saw this in the paper this morning and thought about a VERY similar incident that occurred to one of my daughters...

Cookies must be enabled. | The Australian

I think that this lady was very lucky to have been "scratched" but not envenomated. Close call! :shock:


----------



## reptilezac (Mar 26, 2013)

Lucky Lady!


----------



## HarleyD (Mar 26, 2013)

wow! yeah man VERY lucky lady...Those things really pack a wallop!


----------



## Stuart (Mar 26, 2013)

Lucky lady, but I had to lol at their stab at sounding intelligent...



> The scratch came from its fangs - one of the longest sets in snakedom - and the spray was its venom.


----------



## sd1981 (Mar 26, 2013)

The spray wasn't its venom, it was the lady peeing herself after a very close call.....


----------



## reptalica (Mar 26, 2013)

sd1981 said:


> The spray wasn't its venom, it was the lady peeing herself after a very close call.....



Either that or the adder lifted it's tail on her.....


----------



## saintanger (Mar 27, 2013)

very lucky indeed.


----------



## -Peter (Mar 28, 2013)

Doesn't sound like she peed herself. Its not a bad report for a change and the snake was released unharmed by Sydney Wildlife.


----------



## saratoga (Mar 28, 2013)

I wonder how commonly sydney snake catchers get called to relocate adders?


----------



## -Peter (Mar 28, 2013)

saratoga said:


> I wonder how commonly sydney snake catchers get called to relocate adders?


Not a lot, couple of times a year at best. Then they are often in areas that the caller wouldn't acess normally anyway. Occasionally they have turned up inside homes. This has happened a couple of times on the Nortern Beaches.


----------



## Dinger (Apr 17, 2013)

Mate in Darwin was mowing his lawn in bare feet (as everyone does) & got wacked by one ,the day before we had all done a first aid course so when i arrived he was bandaged from foot to thigh.The problem was they gave him a hybrid anti whatsyacallit which made him crook but he was ok eventually.


----------



## prodigy97 (Apr 17, 2013)

Dinger said:


> Mate in Darwin was mowing his lawn in bare feet (as everyone does) & got wacked by one ,the day before we had all done a first aid course so when i arrived he was bandaged from foot to thigh.The problem was they gave him a hybrid anti whatsyacallit which made him crook but he was ok eventually.


 there goes $30,000


----------



## Firepac (Apr 17, 2013)

Dinger said:


> Mate in Darwin was mowing his lawn in bare feet (as everyone does) & got wacked by one ,the day before we had all done a first aid course so when i arrived he was bandaged from foot to thigh.The problem was they gave him a hybrid anti whatsyacallit which made him crook but he was ok eventually.



Not doubting your story but it does sound a little odd. If they had followed protocols and swabbed the bite site the SVDK should have indicated the correct AV to use. In the case of Death Adder bite - Death Adder AV. Not sure why he would have been given polyvalent.


----------



## Ninety3 (Nov 20, 2013)

People will instinctively wash/rub clean the bite area if they arnt trained properly in how to treat the bite. That makes the venom id swap useless.


----------

